# My first attempt at a fake rock wall........



## GilesColey (Feb 28, 2015)

I am pretty happy with my first attempt a fake rock wall for our new carpet

All it needs now is a couple more layer of pond-sealer and it will be done. I will be doing another one for the other part of the enclosure

I am going to add some nice fat branches to the next part of the wall as it will be twice the length of this one. I am also going to change the color to a more jungle theme and add some greenery and a hide to the larger one

Any suggestions/ideas on what I can change to improve it?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 1, 2015)

I added a heat tile to mine and made it look like the rest of the wall.

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/197746-New-Mac-Enclosure-(TV-Cabinet)


----------



## ajwill (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey [MENTION=14920]GilesColey[/MENTION], this is looking great! Can I ask if you used grout on this? And what kind?


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 21, 2015)

i use the colored Daveco grout from bunning


----------



## ajwill (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## GilesColey (Mar 23, 2015)

Im almost done, just need to add the substrate and do a bit with the lighting/heating

Pretty happy with it though


----------

